# TiVo Premiere and Roxio Toast/Popcorn



## patatrox (Nov 30, 2006)

For Roxio customers with a TiVo Premiere box on the way, I just wanted to post a really quick note to let customers know that the latest versions of Toast 10 Titanium and Popcorn 4 have been tested with and are supported with the Premiere and Premiere XL boxes.

*Toast 10 Titanium*
-----------------
Users of Toast 10 Titanium will need to ensure they've downloaded and installed the Toast 10.0.6a update. If you're receiving an error message when attempting to copy the update into your applications folder, you may need to move the previous Toast 10 Titanium folder to your Trash first. If you're using an out of date version, your TiVo Premiere will not be seen by TiVo Transfer as a DVR.

Your version of Toast 10 Titanium will remain at 10.0.6, but the created date for TiVo Transfer.app will be March 8, 2010.

Toast 10.0.6a available for registered users at:
http://www.roxio.com/enu/support/toast/software_updatesv10.html

*Popcorn 4*
-----------------
Users of Popcorn 4 will need to ensure they've downloaded and installed the Popcorn 4.0.2 update. If you're receiving an error message when attempting to copy the update into your applications folder, you may need to move the previous Popcorn 4 folder to your Trash first. If you're using an out of date version, your TiVo Premiere will not be seen by TiVo Transfer as a DVR.

Popcorn 4.0.2 available for registered users at:
http://www.roxio.com/enu/support/popcorn/software_updatesv4.html

*Toast 9 Titanium*
-----------------
Users of Toast 9 Titanium will need to ensure they've downloaded and installed the Toast 9.0.7a update. If you're receiving an error message when attempting to copy the update into your applications folder, you may need to move the previous Toast 9 Titanium folder to your Trash first. If you're using an out of date version, your TiVo Premiere will not be seen by TiVo Transfer as a DVR.

Your version of Toast 9 Titanium will remain at 9.0.7, but the created date for TiVo Transfer.app will be March 8, 2010.

Toast 9.0.7a available for registered users at:
http://www.roxio.com/enu/support/toast/software_updates.html


----------



## test drive (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Patrick:

Thanks for the heads-up. I am a very satisfied user of Toast 9.0.4, but I am troubled by the large number of negative reports from users with major problems after upgrading from 9 to 10 (e.g. amazon user reviews). I hadn't factored that new requirement "risk" into my thinking about the Premiere, and I currently rely on Tivo Transfer/Toast for downloading and compressing a lot of material to my Mac/ipod. As a TC member and Roxio representative, can you address? Thanks

http://www.amazon.com/Roxio-242600-...ref=cm_cr_pr_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0


----------



## patatrox (Nov 30, 2006)

test drive said:


> Hi Patrick:
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up. I am a very satisfied user of Toast 9.0.4, but I am troubled by the large number of negative reports from users with major problems after upgrading from 9 to 10 (e.g. amazon user reviews). I hadn't factored that new requirement "risk" into my thinking about the Premiere, and I currently rely on Tivo Transfer/Toast for downloading and compressing a lot of material to my Mac/ipod. As a TC member and Roxio representative, can you address? Thanks
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Roxio-242600-...ref=cm_cr_pr_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0


We plan on posting an update for Toast 9 in the next day or so so they can take advantage of the Premiere as well.


----------



## test drive (Jan 23, 2010)

patatrox said:


> I plan on posting an update for Toast 9 in the next day or so so they can take advantage of the Premiere as well.


Thanks Patrick, very helpful!


----------



## patatrox (Nov 30, 2006)

test drive said:


> Thanks Patrick, very helpful!


Updated for Toast 9 Titanium update which is now live.

You're welcome.


----------



## test drive (Jan 23, 2010)

patatrox said:


> Updated for Toast 9 Titanium update which is now live.
> 
> You're welcome.


Thanks again Patrick.

One quick note, the Toast version history for 9.0.7a on the linked Roxio site doesn't include that this version is updated for Premiere and Premiere XL. For those coming to the site from elsewhere, they won't know it.

"Toast 9 Titanium v9.0.7a
Updated TiVo Transfer application to resolve issue where some TiVo DVRs may not be seen on local network"


----------



## Dark Helmet (Sep 15, 2006)

I just downloaded this update ... and Tivo Transfer.app doesn't seem to be in it! Am I missing something?


----------



## pedidoc (Feb 14, 2002)

I have the same issue, supposedly this is what's updated and there is no Tivo Transfer in the download!


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

patatrox said:


> For Roxio customers with a TiVo Premiere box on the way, I just wanted to post a really quick note to let customers know that the latest versions of Toast 10 Titanium and Popcorn 4 have been tested with and are supported with the Premiere and Premiere XL boxes.
> 
> *Toast 10 Titanium*
> -----------------
> ...


A bit off subject. But does Roxio have any products that allow you to edit and author Tivo HD files? I know Nero Vision does not support .tivo files, and VideoReDo seems to be the only one out there. I would go with Roxio 2010, IF it supported .tivo files.


----------



## Tresy (Jan 19, 2003)

I don't get it. I downloaded the 9.0.7a update, which supposedly fixes Tivo Transfer, and the package has everything EXCEPT Tivo Transfer in it. What is going on?


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

Does anyone know if Roxio is supporting Toast any better now than a few years ago? I (and many others) had major problems with Toast 8.0 Tivo transfers, and it was impossible to get anyone from Roxio to even acknowledge the issues.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

Tresy said:


> I don't get it. I downloaded the 9.0.7a update, which supposedly fixes Tivo Transfer, and the package has everything EXCEPT Tivo Transfer in it. What is going on?


To resolve this issue start up the new copy of Toast.app you downloaded, this will begin an installation process (installing Toast according to the directions shown in the DMG file provided by Roxio does not install Toast, in order to install Toast you have to run the copy of Toast you have already installed).

While you are installing the Toast you have already installed the Toast installation wizard will ask you if you wish to enable TiVo Transfer. Once that is done the copy of TiVo Transfer that you have already installed will be installed.

Why should OS X apps made by Roxio behave like ordinary OS X apps?



NotVeryWitty said:


> Does anyone know if Roxio is supporting Toast any better now than a few years ago?


Ha! Roxio is still willing to let you buy a newer version of Toast when the advertised features in the version you have already bought do not work, if that's what you mean


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

StevesWeb said:


> Ha! Roxio is still willing to let you buy a newer version of Toast when the advertised features in the version you have already bought do not work, if that's what you mean


Actually, that is exactly what I mean. When they broke 8.0.4, the only response was to pay $50 for an upgrade to version 9.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

NotVeryWitty said:


> Actually, that is exactly what I mean. When they broke 8.0.4, the only response was to pay $50 for an upgrade to version 9.


This is their business model, I would not expect it to change. My last experience with Roxio was buying a Blu-Ray HD plugin for use with Toast 9 that immediately failed to work. I've also enjoyed a few experiences when downloading a bug fix update for Toast toasted Toast. I'm not impressed even a tiny bit with Roxio. I very strongly suspect they have already seen every dime they will ever get from me.

If your goal is to get non-DRM files from your TiVo onto your Mac and possibly then an iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad then you might find iTiVo very useful.

And for getting video files from your Mac to your TiVo pyTiVo is superb.


----------

